# richtiger path zu finden!



## platon (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

(ich bin ganz neu in java) ich habe versucht eigenen Email Client in java zu schreiben. Ich hole Mails von Pop3-Server.

Die Leute, die mir Nachrichte mit Attachment schicken, haben einen Account_Nr bei mir zur Identifikation. Unter einem Account_Nr koennen mehrere Users sein.

Die geholten Mails sollen in einem Verzeichnis gespeichert werden, das so strukturiert ist z.B:

*C:\tomcat\webapps\Account_NR\Incoming\User\abgehaengte_datei *

Mein Problem ist den richtigen Pfad zu finden und User einem Account zuzuweisen.


Hat jemand eine Idee

Danke fuer Ihre Hilfe


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mai 2007)

inwiefern hast du denn da ein Problem?

String path = "C:/tomcat/webapps/"+accountNr+"/incoming/"+userName+...;

oder was soll anders sein/ was geht nicht?


----------



## platon (2. Mai 2007)

platon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> (ich bin ganz neu in java) ich habe versucht eigenen Email Client in java zu schreiben. Ich hole Mails von Pop3-Server.
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal.

so simple ist das? ich habe die Methode "getAbsolutePath()" benutzt. Hast du auch einen Tipp zu dem User und seinen richtigen Account zuzuweisen?


----------

